# Lowryder 2 LR2 by Joint Doctor



## marcnh (May 3, 2009)

Hey all, made some LR2 seeds, grew those out dried it and smoked some. (no cure)  I harvested my last one not based on trichomes like the others, but based on the strong fruity smell.  It was an extremely enjoyable to smell, but not like any particular fruit.   I think this particular plant was so very trippy/psychedelic.  I thought it might be a fluke, so I smoked it again and holy ****!  I felt like I was on a light dose of salvia, lsd and weed at the same time.  It was one of those times when you question reality, and your own sanity. It was hard to hold a conversation.  It was also a creeper for sure, and in my opinion also has a very high ceiling.  This was smoked out of a joint.


----------



## marcnh (May 3, 2009)

This plant was also harvested at 4 months!  I neglected it for a while because it was a runt and just looked really weak.  I put it under my grow table for a few months just watering every couple weeks.  Then I put it under the light when I had room and finished it.  I only got about an eighth off it, but it was so tasty and trippy.
The others were great too, but some made me paranoid.  I waited too long on those I think because the high was more of a couchlock/non motivational, and paranoid.  Also when I waited longer they lost some of the strong sweet fruit smell.  
I do not recommend 24/0 for autos also because the buds grew so compact that the new fan leaves couldn't even grow out past the buds so when I harvested I could see fan leaves growing all twisted between the buds.  So I want a little stretch next time.  They all grew 4-6 inches wide and 6-10 inches tall getting about 15 grams on each plant, grown in 2 gallon pots.
I'm a definite auto fan.  
I got the beans now so I want to do 20 plots at 4x6ft each this summer!  24 plants X 20 plots X 15 grams each plant = 7200 grams.  I might be dreaming, but we'll see.


----------



## marcnh (May 3, 2009)

This plant was also harvested at 4 months!  I neglected it for a while because it was a runt and just looked really weak.  I put it under my grow table for a few months just watering every couple weeks.  Then I put it under the light when I had room and finished it.  I only got about an eighth off it, but it was so tasty and trippy.
The others were great too, but some made me paranoid.  I waited too long on those I think because the high was more of a couchlock/non motivational, and paranoid.  Also when I waited longer they lost some of the strong sweet fruit smell.  
I do not recommend 24/0 for autos also because the buds grew so compact that the new fan leaves couldn't even grow out past the buds so when I harvested I could see fan leaves growing all twisted between the buds.  So I want a little stretch next time.  They all grew 4-6 inches wide and 6-10 inches tall getting about 15 grams on each plant, grown in 2 gallon pots.
I'm a definite auto fan.  
I got the beans now so I want to do 20 plots at 4x6ft each this summer!  24 plants X 20 plots X 15 grams each plant = 7200 grams.  I might be dreaming, but we'll see.


----------

